# Python, quale versione selezionare?

## pingoo

Volevo sottoporvi una domanda rapida, ho reinstallato da un po' dopo il pasticcio e mi ritrovo con

```
$ eselect python --list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6

  [2]   python3.1 *

```

Finora non ho avuto problemi tranne che per euse, che dite, resto tranquillo così?

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, se hai fatto un 

```
python-update
```

sei a posto

altrimenti, beh... lancialò, valà... così sei sicuro che sia tutto a posto.

----------

## pierino_89

Non so se sia sicuro avere come interprete predefinito il 3.1... Per esempio wicd non va.

Comunque se non erro dovrebbe essere disponibile il python 2.7.

----------

## Onip

l'unico pacchetto a cui io, personalmente, starei bene attento è portage. Ha una use apposita per python-3 quindi è probabile che ti convenga abilitarla; inoltre mi farei un bel giretto su bugzilla per vedere se ci sono problemi noti e\o potenziali malfunzionamenti.

Oppure reimposti il 2 come interprete predefinito...

----------

## darkmanPPT

per wicd basta usare l'ultima versione stabile in portage. funziona bene.

----------

## ago

Suppongo tu sia su x86 (li non hanno ancora stabilizzato python 2.7).

Se vuoi portarti avanti con il lavoro: 

1)eix-sync

2)aggiungi python-2.7 a package.keywords

3)emergilo

4)settalo come interprete predefinito con eselect

5)python-updater

6)un successivo emerge -c ti cancella python-2.6

7)se ti resta /usr/lib/python2.6/ puoi eliminarla

----------

## djinnZ

portage con il 3.1 non è il caso, ma c'è già una discussione sui problemi del 2.7

----------

## pingoo

Ho tralasciato un piccolo dettaglio. Il mio dubbio nasce principalmente dal fatto che mi sono ritrovato in questo modo senza aver fatto alcunché, al termine dell'installazione, e non mi pare di aver saltato nulla nel manuale. Stando al log, non dovrei neanche aver compilato alcuna delle due versioni, ma dovrebbero venire direttamente dal portage di installazione. 

@ago sì sono su x86 e no, non mi porterò avanti col lavoro  :Wink: 

@onip la use python3 è al momento è disabilitata e mi pare che l'unico pacchetto che richieda python3 sia proprio portage

```
 eix portage

[I] sys-apps/portage

Installed versions:  2.1.9.42(17:15:57 20/03/2011)(ipc -build -doc -epydoc -linguas_pl -python2 -python3 -selinux)

```

```
 equery d dev-lang/python

...

sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.42 (!python2 & !python3 & !build? dev-lang/python:2.6)  <<<

                          (!python2&!python3&build? dev-lang/python:2.6)

                          (python2&!python3? dev-lang/python:2.6)

                          (python3? =dev-lang/python-3*)

                     >>>  (!python2&!python3&!build? >=dev-lang/python-3)  <<<

```

Da quanto detto mi pare di poter dedurre che state più o meno tutti usando il 2.6 o il 2.7, Mi sa che per il momento ricompilerò portage con la use python2 e poi selezionerò il 2,6. 

Grazie a tutti

----------

